# HGH , IGF 1rl3



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

going to run 4iu's a day Hygetropin (as normal) adding in IGF 1rL3 in at 100 mcgs a day, is it ok to kick off with the 100 mcgs or as HGH use should i start low'ish , say 50 for 1st week and ramp it up. Going to use post work out the IGF, HGH as normal in morning

Also have some GHRP6 , will add this in also , think i have 10,000 mcgs of it.. i might have to get back to you on that one. my memory is ****ed


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

anyone ? on the IGF


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you might get more replies if this was posted in the right section.....


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

sorry , would you mind moving it to the right section , and i will make a note for future reference

wasnt sure the right place.

saying that I am just going to go straight in with 100 mcgs a day from day 1

thanks


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

i hear of quite a few lads getting very bad headaches from going to high to quick with igf mate , id start at 30-50mcg and see how you go


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Same as above, I've used it during PCT and ran 40-50mcg pwout don't even think it will be more beneficial at 100mcgs (waiting for correction?). Will be using again for sure....


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

put in 33.33333 post work out last night. felt a bit tired off of it


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

can you eat after the Post workout shot ? should i eat before


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can eat straight after your GH show


----------

